# A/C Vent vacuum hose(s)



## wileymasta (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a 1987 nissan 300zx non turbo with the auto climate control. When you turn on the a/c it will blow through the vents fine until you accelerate. Then it will shop blowing. The mechanic said that there is the a/c vacuum hose is leaking and it needs to be replaced. The question is..where is it located? Also lately there has been hot air blowing through the vents even when the climate control system is off. Can anyone tell me where the vent vacuum hoses are, and how can I fix them?


jay


----------

